# Land per Horse



## Raiderssoccer5 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am planning on getting my first horse, but I don't know how much land I need to own for one horse. My house is on a 2 acre "lot." 
I have a goat and 4 chickens and their paddock is 75' X 75' and my plan was to add on to the length and make the paddock 75' wide X 100' long. So I have the paddock situation down. And I am right next to miles and miles of woods to ride in so that my horse would get enough exercise on a daily basis. 
But, my real question is how many acres of land must a person own in order to keep a horse on the property?


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I've always thought you need one to two acres per horse, depending on the climate you live in.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It depends primarily on your local zoning laws. What's legal for one area may not be legal for another.

You already have livestock in the form of a goat, and most zoning laws are based on the allowable number of livestock animals per acre.

You have relatively little land as it is, and your house and yard take up a portion of it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your horse needs enough room to run if neighborhood dogs chase it. I'd say a min. of 200' x 120. Who owns the adjacent land? When my other property adjoined gov't land, I ran an electric wire around, attaching it to insulators tied to the trees. I'd asked permission and was told "just do it and don't tell us". I couldn't put up permanent fencing or that would involve a Philadelphia lawyer and months of paperwork.


----------

